# تصميم زخرفة جديدة



## salah_design (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا اخوتي ان ينال على رضاكم هذا العمل
اترككم مع الصور


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا سلام عليك يا صلاح شي جميل مية المية بس كان لازم تحذف شوية تفاصيل من الصورة للضرورة تحياتي لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

الله ينور يا ابو الصلح آخر حلاوه ربنا يزيدك


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا صلاح شي جميل مية المية بس كان لازم تحذف شوية تفاصيل من الصورة للضرورة تحياتي لك


استاذي العزيز 
ادين بما وصلت له من معلومات اولا لله وثم لك وللاخ خالد 
وانني لاعجز عن شكرك لما تقدمه للمنتدى عامة ولي خاصة ولكل اخ سال او توجه لك باستفسار وانه من الفخر لي وللشباب المنتدى تواصلك والرد على جميع المشاركات التي يكون لديك حل لها 
اشكرك من صميم قلبي ووالله انني لما قرأت انك وضعت مشاركتك بقدر ما كان عندي ثقة بالعمل واخراجه بقدر ما كنت خايف ان لا اصل ل 65%
وملاحظتك اضعها نصب عيني وان شاء الله في المشاركات القادمة ستلحظ انني اتبع نصائحك ونصائح كل الاخوة 
شاكر لك الوسام الجديد الذي وضعته على صدري الا وهو شهادتك بجمال العمل
استاذي العزيز مع التحية


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> الله ينور يا ابو الصلح آخر حلاوه ربنا يزيدك


اخي طارق
سلمك الله وبارك الله فيك والنور بوجودكم 
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فى هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> بارك الله فى هذا المجهود الطيب


hod uh]g 
اخي عادل 
اشكر لك دعواتك لي بالبركة
واشكر لك مرورك يا غالي


----------

